# What Is Dharam Yudh?



## Admin (Aug 8, 2009)

What is Dharam Yudh?
1. To battle against those people or ideologies that are destructive, that hurt, divide, enforce, manipulate, coerce, bully, intimidate, slander, brainwash, murder, rape, the innocent people.


How? With dialogue or the pen first; then if all other means fail the sword. (as said Guru Gobind Singh Ji)


What is mindless violence?


1. To hurt the innocent, slander, divide community, enforce will on another, rape women or men, intimidate people, manipulate the weak to do something, bully people into submission.


It is with sad regret that we have arrived at a vulgar level as a community. Any incident that occurs happens our first solution to resolve it is with violence. People aim to hurt the person mentally and physically, rather than punish them.


Recently a young man had his jaw broken in two places by a so-called preacher by his five henchmen. Did they want to punish him for talking to a girl on face book, or humiliate him, or did they wish to hurt his very being; for life? It looks like the second .....so are you in Dharam or are you one of those people the Guru called dusht, or dokhi, are you a giver of pain or of peace to other beings that have the right to live like yourself?


Setting peoples cars on fire, slandering them on the internet, giving them threatening phone calls, creating malicious gossip, boycotting them, beating or stabbing them with weapons from behind are not Sikh actions.


It is the action of BEMUKHS, those who have turned their face away from Dharam. It is the action of criminals in the guise of being Sikh.


Be Sanmukh and fight the person with dialogue, then a punishment given by some Panj Singh with authority, not your local ghetto of mates.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 8, 2009)

This is the face of fanatics...Muslims also have their version called Jihaad.
BOTH types have no basis in the Original "Dharam" sector.:welcome:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 8, 2009)

What happened to putting shackles on  KAAM, KRODH, LOBH , MOH, HANKKAR, our 5 thieves that reside within all of us with the help of  the tools given  to us by SGGS, our ONLY GURU?

Talbanisation of Sikhi is putting shackles to our own selves, hence making us prisoners of our own ignorance laced with tons of arrogance,hence forgetting that the only key to unshackle ourselves from this only lies in  SGGS.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 8, 2009)

The biggest battle is breaking the "Seige" within


ਕਿਉ ਲੀਜੈ ਗਢੁ ਬੰਕਾ ਭਾਈ ॥ 
किउ लीजै गढु बंका भाई ॥ 
Ki▫o lījai gadẖ bankā bẖā▫ī. 
How can the beautiful fortress be conquered, O Siblings of Destiny? 

ਦੋਵਰ ਕੋਟ ਅਰੁ ਤੇਵਰ ਖਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
दोवर कोट अरु तेवर खाई ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ḏovar kot ar ṯevar kẖā▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
It has double walls and triple moats. ||1||Pause|| 

ਪਾਂਚ ਪਚੀਸ ਮੋਹ ਮਦ ਮਤਸਰ ਆਡੀ ਪਰਬਲ ਮਾਇਆ ॥ 
पांच पचीस मोह मद मतसर आडी परबल माइआ ॥ 
Pāŉcẖ pacẖīs moh maḏ maṯsar ādī parbal mā▫i▫ā. 
It is defended by the five elements, the twenty-five categories, attachment, pride, jealousy and the awesomely powerful Maya. 

ਜਨ ਗਰੀਬ ਕੋ ਜੋਰੁ ਨ ਪਹੁਚੈ ਕਹਾ ਕਰਉ ਰਘੁਰਾਇਆ ॥੧॥ 
जन गरीब को जोरु न पहुचै कहा करउ रघुराइआ ॥१॥ 
Jan garīb ko jor na pahucẖai kahā kara▫o ragẖurā▫i▫ā. ||1|| 
The poor mortal being does not have the strength to conquer it; what should I do now, O Lord? ||1|| 

ਕਾਮੁ ਕਿਵਾਰੀ ਦੁਖੁ ਸੁਖੁ ਦਰਵਾਨੀ ਪਾਪੁ ਪੁੰਨੁ ਦਰਵਾਜਾ ॥ 
कामु किवारी दुखु सुखु दरवानी पापु पुंनु दरवाजा ॥ 
Kām kivārī ḏukẖ sukẖ ḏarvānī pāp punn ḏarvājā. 
Sexual desire is the window, pain and pleasure are the gate-keepers, virtue and sin are the gates. 

ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨੁ ਮਹਾ ਬਡ ਦੁੰਦਰ ਤਹ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਵਾਸੀ ਰਾਜਾ ॥੨॥ 
क्रोधु प्रधानु महा बड दुंदर तह मनु मावासी राजा ॥२॥ 
Kroḏẖ parḏẖān mahā bad ḏunḏar ṯah man māvāsī rājā. ||2|| 
Anger is the great supreme commander, full of argument and strife, and the mind is the rebel king there. ||2|| 

ਸ੍ਵਾਦ ਸਨਾਹ ਟੋਪੁ ਮਮਤਾ ਕੋ ਕੁਬੁਧਿ ਕਮਾਨ ਚਢਾਈ ॥ 
स्वाद सनाह टोपु ममता को कुबुधि कमान चढाई ॥ 
Savāḏ sanāh top mamṯā ko kubuḏẖ kamān cẖadẖā▫ī. 
Their armor is the pleasure of tastes and flavors, their helmets are worldly attachments; they take aim with their bows of corrupt intellect. 

ਤਿਸਨਾ ਤੀਰ ਰਹੇ ਘਟ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਇਉ ਗਢੁ ਲੀਓ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥੩॥ 
तिसना तीर रहे घट भीतरि इउ गढु लीओ न जाई ॥३॥ 
Ŧisnā ṯīr rahe gẖat bẖīṯar i▫o gadẖ lī▫o na jā▫ī. ||3|| 
The greed that fills their hearts is the arrow; with these things, their fortress is impregnable. ||3|| 

ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਪਲੀਤਾ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਹਵਾਈ ਗੋਲਾ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਚਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
प्रेम पलीता सुरति हवाई गोला गिआनु चलाइआ ॥ 
Parem palīṯā suraṯ havā▫ī golā gi▫ān cẖalā▫i▫ā. 
But I have made divine love the fuse, and deep meditation the bomb; I have launched the rocket of spiritual wisdom. 

ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਅਗਨਿ ਸਹਜੇ ਪਰਜਾਲੀ ਏਕਹਿ ਚੋਟ ਸਿਝਾਇਆ ॥੪॥ 
ब्रहम अगनि सहजे परजाली एकहि चोट सिझाइआ ॥४॥ 
Barahm agan sėhje parjālī ekėh cẖot sijẖā▫i▫ā. ||4|| 
The fire of God is lit by intuition, and with one shot, the fortress is taken. ||4|| 

ਸਤੁ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਲੈ ਲਰਨੇ ਲਾਗਾ ਤੋਰੇ ਦੁਇ ਦਰਵਾਜਾ ॥ 
सतु संतोखु लै लरने लागा तोरे दुइ दरवाजा ॥ 
Saṯ sanṯokẖ lai larne lāgā ṯore ḏu▫e ḏarvājā. 
Taking truth and contentment with me, I begin the battle and storm both the gates. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਅਰੁ ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਤੇ ਪਕਰਿਓ ਗਢ ਕੋ ਰਾਜਾ ॥੫॥ 
साधसंगति अरु गुर की क्रिपा ते पकरिओ गढ को राजा ॥५॥ 
Sāḏẖsangaṯ ar gur kī kirpā ṯe pakri▫o gadẖ ko rājā. ||5|| 
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, and by Guru's Grace, I have captured the king of the fortress. ||5|| 


ਭਗਵਤ ਭੀਰਿ ਸਕਤਿ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕੀ ਕਟੀ ਕਾਲ ਭੈ ਫਾਸੀ ॥ 
भगवत भीरि सकति सिमरन की कटी काल भै फासी ॥ 
Bẖagvaṯ bẖīr sakaṯ simran kī katī kāl bẖai fāsī. 
With the army of God's devotees, and Shakti, the power of meditation, I have snapped the noose of the fear of death. 

ਦਾਸੁ ਕਮੀਰੁ ਚੜ੍ਹ੍ਹਿਓ ਗੜ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਊਪਰਿ ਰਾਜੁ ਲੀਓ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ॥੬॥੯॥੧੭॥ 
दासु कमीरु चड़्हिओ गड़्ह ऊपरि राजु लीओ अबिनासी ॥६॥९॥१७॥ 
Ḏās kamīr cẖaṛĥi▫o gaṛĥ ūpar rāj lī▫o abẖināsī. ||6||9||17|| 
Slave Kabeer has climbed to the top of the fortress; I have obtained the eternal, imperishable domain. ||6||9||17||


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 9, 2009)

Huck_Finn ji,

Guru Fateh.

Can you please elaborate the following  in your own words so we can understand what you are trying to convey through copying & pasting the literal translation?

You write:



> The biggest battle is breaking the "Seige" within


1. What "seige" is this and what is the biggest battle?




> ਕਿਉ ਲੀਜੈ ਗਢੁ ਬੰਕਾ ਭਾਈ ॥
> किउ लीजै गढु बंका भाई ॥
> Ki▫o lījai gadẖ bankā bẖā▫ī.
> How can the beautiful fortress be conquered, O Siblings of Destiny?


2.Which is this beautiful fortress and why is this to be conquered? What  does one gain by conquering this fortress?



> ਦੋਵਰ ਕੋਟ ਅਰੁ ਤੇਵਰ ਖਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
> दोवर कोट अरु तेवर खाई ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
> Ḏovar kot ar ṯevar kẖā▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o.
> It has double walls and triple moats. ||1||Pause||


3.What is the reason it has double walls and triple moats and what are their functions?



> ਪਾਂਚ ਪਚੀਸ ਮੋਹ ਮਦ ਮਤਸਰ ਆਡੀ ਪਰਬਲ ਮਾਇਆ ॥
> पांच पचीस मोह मद मतसर आडी परबल माइआ ॥
> Pāŉcẖ pacẖīs moh maḏ maṯsar ādī parbal mā▫i▫ā.
> It is defended by the five elements, the twenty-five categories, attachment, pride, jealousy and the awesomely powerful Maya.


4.Which are these 5 elements and 25- categories? Please explain each of them and their functions?



> ਜਨ ਗਰੀਬ ਕੋ ਜੋਰੁ ਨ ਪਹੁਚੈ ਕਹਾ ਕਰਉ ਰਘੁਰਾਇਆ ॥੧॥
> जन गरीब को जोरु न पहुचै कहा करउ रघुराइआ ॥१॥
> Jan garīb ko jor na pahucẖai kahā kara▫o ragẖurā▫i▫ā. ||1||
> The poor mortal being does not have the strength to conquer it; what should I do now, O Lord? ||1||


How does the above last verse of the first stanza of the total 6 relate to the above? What  purpose does it serve? What message is it trying to convey? In other words, what exactly is he looking for?

After you have explained the first one then we can dissect  the rest 5 in the same way.

Others who may have more questions ,regarding the Shadad and its relation to the topic can also pitch in, hence making it a true learning process for all which we can all thank Huck-Finn ji for.

Hoping to have the responses of the questions posted.

Thanks and regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 10, 2009)

*I would really appreciate knowing that ... We are going to get back on track with the thread topic -- which has important implications for Sikhi in modern societies. A number of posts have been moved out of the thread to Mentors. **The relevance of the shabad in Post 4 to the thread topic is where we have left off. *
*
This thread has been pared back to Tejwant ji 's questions to Huck Finn. Huck Finn can decide to answer or to ignore the questions. 




Thanks Narayanjot Kaur*


----------

